# Killzone 2 - Got mine today!



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all,

Oreder mine through Play.com and it has turned up at my office today - will be playing in tonight and report back to you all tomorrow!!!!!!!!

Dan


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep mine came too!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bugger, I knew I should have pre-ordered it. Oh well, it'll be off to HMV for me tomorrow after work...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Bloody hell still waiting for mine


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

does this have 2 player mode on it ?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

My god this game is good. It's graphically the best looking game I've ever seen on a console, the AI is brilliant and the level design is very immersive too. I haven't even tried multiplayer yet!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

rapala said:


> does this have 2 player mode on it ?


It has 32 player multiplayer but no split screen and no co-op

Have to agree with Lloyd its streets ahead of any other shooter I have played.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

OK, when I said the AI was brilliant I didn't mean to include your team-mates. I've been playing it a lot more tonight and they are so stupid :lol:

Also, in some places so many enemies appear one after the other that it feels like they're just respawning until you hit a certain checkpoint, not sure if this actually happens but it sometimes feels that way.

Then there's the randomly dropping down dead which I've experienced twice now. No idea why it happened either time, but my character is running along fine one minute and then he's on the floor and the screen fades to black and white the next. Very, very annoying!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Why can I not adjust to use pads for FPS games 

Grrr!!

It is awesome though!! But I can't shoot anyone


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Why can I not adjust to use pads for FPS games
> 
> Grrr!!
> 
> It is awesome though!! But I can't shoot anyone


I'm having aiming problems myself! Get me on CoD4 and I can usually rack up the kills like nothing else, even with a sniper rifle. Killzone 2, I can't bloody hit anyone! :lol: I find that the guns (even the single shot rifle) are wildly innacurate which makes long distance shooting very very difficult. Even the sniper rifle has poor accuracy, I like the fine tuning with the sixaxis but the bullets need to go where you bloody well aim!

On most FPS games I can snipe by popping out from under cover, aiming and shooting within about 3 seconds. Not in KZ2, it takes me ages. No idea why!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you ever played a PC FPS game though Lloyd?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Have you ever played a PC FPS game though Lloyd?


Yeah, used to play them all the time. I loved Unreal Tournament back in the day, and a bit of Quake too. Not played much of the modern ones though, I played CoD4 on my friend's PC but found it far too hectic compared to the 360 version I was used to!

I imagine going from a mouse and a keyboard to a controller with sticks to aim is very difficult, probably as hard as it is for me to go back to using a mouse now since I've gotten so used to a controller!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The aiming is a pain but given the heavy armour your wearing its actually far more realistic than say COD4 where you can spin around at 90mph and shoot from all angles, and get a hit!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Brazo said:


> The aiming is a pain but given the heavy armour your wearing its actually far more realistic than say COD4 where you can spin around at 90mph and shoot from all angles, and get a hit!


:lol: You're right, Call of Duty is very unrealistic in that respect but I love how frantic the multiplayer is anyway so it's a good thing really.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

Just got my copy last night, enjoying single player bit funny getting used to controls after being a hardcore COD fan! had a quick go online and was a nice change from COD4/WOW but not sure i'll stick with it once i have finished the single player. . .


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just played an awesome Skirmish game against loads of bots, was sniping really well when the game froze on me. Lovely.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I've played through the story mode now and I'm at the last bit. It took me about an hour to work my way forwards past all the Helghast (Who appeared to be respawning infinitely) and then I got to the end and got smacked on the back of the head by a troop who had just spawned behind me. It then sets me back an hour's worth of gameplay with my old gun back.

WHAT. THE. ****? Who the **** thought that was a good idea? I had to try very hard not to put my controller through the screen. 

Knowing how OTT the difficulty gets at the end, even on the easiest setting, I might just trade it in and watch the end on Youtube. It's not worth the ****ing hassle of going through all of that ********. The programmers and level designers are ****ing ****s.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmm, 

I think you just need to push on?

I completed it on easy in 5.8 hours i think it was, i started trying to pick them all off on the push but ended up just charging on a bit, stop, charge on stop etc etc

Allan


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

deal of the day - http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/invt/ch00408

£28.99 free delivery


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Sorry about reviving an old thread......but is this worth buying? Gameplay looks amazing from what I have seen on youtube.

Only have GTA and COD4 for the PS3 upto now. Is this a worthy addition?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Sorry about reviving an old thread......but is this worth buying? Gameplay looks amazing from what I have seen on youtube.
> 
> Only have GTA and COD4 for the PS3 upto now. Is this a worthy addition?


Definitely. Just make sure you have something to punch for the last level.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

It does get quite frustrating at times, especially when you think this is just impossible. 

Also quite annoying when it seems the Helghast only shoot at you, and seem to be instantly attracted to you and at times run at you rather than taking cover. 

I like the way the enemy moves about though, rather than popping up in the same place making them easier to kill. They take some killing too, unless you get a head shot.

Graphically absolutely amazing, looks like a film at times. Gameplay is amazing too. Overall excellent game.

Does it last long? I am upto Visari Palace.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Completed it. The last bit wasn't that hard Lloyd, only got killed twice while trying to kill Radec.

I was expecting it to carry on when all the Helghast reinforcements appeared at the end.

Maybe they are planning a third one? Just curious is to why it ended there and the way Visari said let the madness begin....

Really enjoyed it


----------



## sk4tec (Jul 14, 2006)

I really don't get this game. I downloaded the demo and thought it was ok. I read about it and wondered what I'd missed so I also rented the game and played about 5 levels. It just got more and more intense and I got a bit bored. It felt quite samey.

Its a different game all together but I prefer Far Cry 2. It feels a little more 'real' in the sense that you can go where you want, sometimes you run into a patrol sometimes you don't. I also preferred the graphics. On the downside you need to set aside a few a good hour to execute and plan a mission.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Killzone is very intense fighting, one of the good things about it IMO. You could be playing for a good half an hour getting pinned down and have to fight your way out of it.

Gonna try online later.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome online, the whole ribbons/medals make it quite good. if anyone fancies a game or joining up my psn is gherkin12


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I had a quick game online. Seemed good, the maps are huge, I prefer this, means you can get to high ground and get a few pop shots at the enemy. Unlike COD4 where everyones just running about like headless chickens and some of the maps are tiny.

Whats the advantage of the medals and ribbons thing? I earned plenty during the gameplay, does it have any advantage in the online gameplay?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

8 ribbons = 1 medal

Medals give differnt advantages, for example scoring 20 points in a match with no team kills gives you a good conduct ribbon, repeat 8 times and the good conduct medal gives you increased bullets from the outset


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

one thing i can recommend is checking out www.killzone.com, login using your PSN and it gets your stats (also when doing the single player upload your stats). Gives description about what the ranks/ribbons/medals give etc etc. Review the last mp game you played, view unlocked content - its qute impressive


----------

